# Some of my babies :)



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Just a few pics, taken last week


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww wow don't they look so gorgeous


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations on all the babies 

Keep an eye on the red-eyed baby. it is starting to show some signs of stunting. You might want to assist feed this one a couple times a day.


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Which pic? Do you mean the smallest one because i cant make out which one appears to have red eyes in the pics, and i have 3 babies with red eyes at the moment


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The smallest one


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks  I will give it a go


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow.. thats alot of babies, are you handfeeding them all? If you are I bet by the time your have worked your way through them, its almost time to start again. cute little buggers.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How adorable! I love baby tiels!


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone  I am going to pull one for hand feeding next week, when they will be 3 weeks old, as i have only hand fed one baby before and she was 4 weeks old at the time so i would like to feel a bit more confident about doing it before i take on more than one at a time


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Is it possible to foster the small chick with another pair that only have 2 chicks that are only 5 days old?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

cookie232 said:


> Is it possible to foster the small chick with another pair that only have 2 chicks that are only 5 days old?


----------------------------------------------------

Ues....that would work. Just check on the little one frequently the first day to make sure that the pair she is forstered to takes care of and feeds her. *In rare instances* if the pair that is used for fostering has never seen a red-eyed baby they may react badly and harm it or show it away....so you need to make sure they accept it.


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks srtiels  The pair i was thinking of moving her to is with a lutino pied, and no matter how many times i check, mum or dad is always in the box with the chicks. I will move her now and check every hour or so today and tomo and keep you posted


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Have checked twice already and baby is tucked nicely under mums chest  Fingers crossed


----------



## artistchan (May 22, 2011)

aww, lots of little cuties.


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

Baby still in with foster mum and doing well


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Good to hear!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I showed my Mom the first pic and she said ewwww what is it  I think baby cockatiels are cute


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

I was a little suprised when i first saw a newly hatched one


----------



## cookie232 (Aug 15, 2010)

*hand feeding question*

I have read the threads and sticky on hand feeding, but i was wondering, at what point do you give them a dish of water?


----------

